# Finally! Bindi Pictures :)



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I was finally able to get some pictures of Bindi this weekend! She is such a sweet, funny girl even if she is not quite the glamor girl her sister Romey is. I especially like her cheeky smile


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she's a pretty girl, and I do love her smile!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is so sweet! I LOVE that last picture..... It's like she knows a joke and she's not telling....


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's so pretty Linda!!! What a sweet face she has!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a head turner, for sure


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Bindi is a very pretty girl. I love the pictures.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

She looks so loving!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

She's a very pretty girl, reminds me of my golden when I was younger, she is a very similar colour.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bindi's beautiful, she looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She is so beautiful! LOVE her cheeky smile!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Boy does time go by fast, I was expecting pictures of her still looking like a puppy.

She is pretty. She has "the look" that I love.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful girlie! I love her kind, happy face. Good job Romey too.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

She is a pretty girl. Beautiful pictures


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm actually embarassed, Rik, for you and Jill to see my pictures! Very old, very cheap camera with veeerrryy slow shutter speed


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great happy face she has.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Linda, does Bug resemble Bindi? Because I swear, I could see some Sawyer in there.....


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

ah... sweet dog


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I could look at her smiling face all day long. What a cutie pie she is. :


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Linda, does Bug resemble Bindi? Because I swear, I could see some Sawyer in there.....


Actually, yes  There are times when I have a hard time telling Bug, Bindi and Trouble apart! And of course, all of them go back to Scout or one of his sisters 

One thing they all have in common are those ears! I was very pleased to see that Shawn has really small ears  so the puppies will hopefully get his little ears and Bindi's smile!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks so sweet and beautiful.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

That is one of BEST smiles on a Golden I believe I have EVER seen.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

She's too cute!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

She has the sweetest expression. What a little beauty!! 

Kim


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Linda, I don't know who Bindi is really..... Is she Bug's sister?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

puddinhd58 said:


> Linda, I don't know who Bindi is really..... Is she Bug's sister?


She is related to Bug but not as close as sisters. Bindi is out of my Trouble bred to Truman (BIS BISS CH Sandpipers Give'M H Harry SDHF, OS)

Pedigree: Tahnee's Wild at Heart

Trouble is a Scout grandaughter and a grandaughter of his sister, Scarlet, too. Bug is a Scout daughter, and a great great grandaughter of his other sister, Nikkie  Clear as mud? LOL!

Bindi was 2 in October (the Heart litter that was born while I was having emergency heart surgery). She has just been bred to a lovely boy owned by Beth Johnson-cross your fingers that she is pregnant!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pretty pretty, Linda!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Pretty pretty, Linda!


Thanks, Laura! You would never guess her and Romey to be sisters  Jane calls Romey the Lane Bryant girl, while Bindi is more the tomboy-no rib spring to speak of yet, lots of muscle though 

If she ends up competitive for the ring, I doubt it will be for another couple of years.

She is a pretty, sweet, happy girl though!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh she is cute! A calendar girl for sure, and I LOVE her name.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! I do love that smile of hers


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Linda.....now I got it.... :uhoh:... clear as mud...like you said! :

She is beautiful....that I know...


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

she is so cute! I love that golden face.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie, she's beautiful..!!!.


----------

